# Best trim scissors???



## Mauler57 (Sep 24, 2011)

With harvest day 3-4 weeks out. It's time to get some good scissors for my first ever harvest. I don't want to pay a ridiculous amount but I am willing to pay for quality. Any suggestions. If it they can be bought online, post a link!! I need two pairs as my wife is supposedly gonna help....... Thanks for your help! Peace


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 24, 2011)

Fiskars...spring loaded


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 24, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fiskars...spring loaded


Any particular Fiskars model? Rep + for first response DB


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 24, 2011)

Anything sharp that has a tiny tip i'd imagine. I got the "Fiskars Softouch Micro-Tip Scissors" got mine for 9 dollars at home depot


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 24, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> Anything sharp that has a tiny tip i'd imagine. I got the "Fiskars Softouch Micro-Tip Scissors" got mine for 9 dollars at home depot


Thanks Bro, duh......we were just at Home Depot this afternoon too...


----------



## stumps (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 1804570 This one.


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have 2 different scissors, the fiskars and Gro1 shears with curved blades. Both work great but I give the edge to the Gro1 because the blades are curved they make it easier to manicure and shape the buds. Both were bought on ebay.

Gro1 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290513583756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

 Fiskars http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiskars-Micro-Tip-Easy-Action-Scissors-/280743341806?_trksid=p4340.m506&_trkparms=algo%3DNGRI%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D280736090169%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3017547537568403673


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 24, 2011)

micro tip fiskars, i have 2 pairs always lose one. lil bastards


----------



## namtih024 (Sep 24, 2011)

i like the sewing snips that are held between the forefinger and thumb, there pretty acurate. i also use surgical scissors i got from a vet tech i know. there are plenty of good scissors at a craft store like michaels or hobby lobby, just make sure they are kinda small, with most of the length in the handle, larger scissors are cumbersome and hard to trim acurately. make sure you keep a glass of isoprophyl alcohol on hand so you can clean the scissors (after scrapeing the hash off of course)
whatever you do stick to scissors and not trimming machines, most of those things are garbage.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 24, 2011)

the blue curved fiskers. youll luv them.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 24, 2011)

I use little kids classroom scissors. one finger in each space... like 1.25 at walmart. Scrape the scissor kief and toss em out!
But many peopl elike spring loaded


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

fiskar mini prescisoin scisors!

they look like kid scoisors you got in art class in grade school, but they are razor sharp and have a beveled point on each blade..ive had mine for 3 yrs now...you can get in small spaces and make clean cuts


----------



## superjoint (Sep 25, 2011)

something spring loaded if you have a good harvest,I found a couple pairs cheap at Dollar General,look just like fiskars,2 bucks each at this time of year,they sell garden stuff 50%-75% off right now


----------



## XRagnorX (Sep 25, 2011)

long stainless steel suture scissors work well, but will cut into your fingers a bit after a while


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

i got these ones


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 25, 2011)

Small Utility Scissors. you cant beat them.

i have been harvesting for 6 years of comertial growing...... over 60 LBS minimum have passed through these hands. i have tried trimming sheers, long scissors, short scissors, steel and plastic..... and the advice i have for you is this:

#1. get a pair that fits YOUR hands. it will keep them from cramping.
#2 get a pair of STAINLESS steel scissors. they clean better and stay sharp longer.
#3 too short is bad, but too long is WORSE. 
View attachment 1805794 
these are the kind that i use, they are BY FAR the best. craft stores are the best place to find them.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2011)

My personal favorite ... German "Dovo" manicure scissors, no. 5610. 
I own two pair - one for me and one for the ladies. cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

my suasage fingers dont fit in the lil tiny ones


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my suasage fingers dont fit in the lil tiny ones


My Plan B is a pair a lot like these (narrower tips) ... but the Dovos work a treat for me, so I never even got these blades dirty yet.





cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

those look like those old bicycles lol 

the fiskars i got fit me, but just barely..i tried the smaller ones like yurs but my thumb was gettin all raw and shit lol


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 25, 2011)

LMFAO i had to go snap a pic after that some of the posts.....Dizzle Frost you da man, rockin the fisgars.

Fisgars Scissors are tho BOMB for trimming 

View attachment 1805824


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> LMFAO i had to go snap a pic after that some of the posts.....Dizzle Frost you da man, rockin the fisgars.
> 
> Fisgars Scissors are tho BOMB for trimming
> 
> View attachment 1805824


 haha sorry mang lol

now you went and made me get mine out...do these look firmiliar?


----------



## SimonD (Sep 25, 2011)

I like Zenport micro blades. They're similar to the Fiskars, but a little better configured for trimming.

Simon


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;t3goIAhDT-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3goIAhDT-w&feature=player_embedded[/video]

You need one of these!


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 26, 2011)

And the winner is http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SD76 The Fiskars MicroTip with spring load. The price was actually 8 bucks and change with free shipping. I ordered 2 pair, 1 for me and 1 for the Wife. Both for $17.68 US delivered to my front door!! Thanks for all the input growers!!

Stumps gets the rep!! But you ALL are appreciated!!


----------



## Fallenblood (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiskars FTW, and a good buddy with beers lol


----------



## Fallenblood (Sep 26, 2011)

10$ at lowes, lifetime warranty. Just make sure you scrap off the hash first.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love my Fiskars, got me 2 pair. but check this out. them little nose hair trimmers are awesome for getting into the tight areas since the blades are so thin and small. they work with precision. if you can find the ones made by Bobbi Brown, you can find them on eBay, they work the best. but you can find them in the beauty supply area of any store, i find them at Wal-Mart sometimes.


----------



## col. forbin (Sep 29, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fiskars...spring loaded


what this says


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 29, 2011)

used office scissors today. couldn't find the hair scissors. office scissors are much more comfortable. anything will work.


----------



## SimonD (Sep 29, 2011)

sasquatchstrain said:


> used office scissors today. couldn't find the hair scissors. *office scissors are much more comfortable. anything will work*.


That's true to a point. My first ever harvest consisted of a single plant, maybe 1oz dry/cured. I used some household and office scissors. All went well. My second harvest was a little bigger - 22 outdoor plants. Chopped for 3 days straight using the same scissors. My the end of the first day, the space between the knuckles on my thumb was visibly bruised. Second day, it was bleeding. I guess I'm trying to say that a lot depends on how much work is involved. Sure, anything will work; we're just cutting leaves. If it's _a lot_ of leaves, best to get some spring-loaded scissors and save your hands, not to mention work much more efficiently.

Simon


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone tried Coronas?


----------



## smokebros (Sep 29, 2011)

I like something that springs back


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2011)

i've got a pair of Coronas that i've been using. Spring loaded too. Been pretty good so far.


----------



## Randm (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know the brand, but Home Depot has spring loaded scissors for $9.95. I bought a pair last year and I love it. I'm going to get a pair for my wife and brother the next time I am down there.


----------



## chickengutz (Oct 11, 2011)

I can only say that if you use crappy shears, your hands will cramp. I should know, thats all I use. I gotta pull my head outa my ass and get a dedicated pair of scissors one day.


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 11, 2011)

i use little barber scissors for the leaf and trim, that way i can get right in there. and some garden clippers to cut the thick stems.


----------



## trim expert (Feb 19, 2014)

I found these online and they work really well, they also have spring loaded ones that I tried out and they were way better than fiskars:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRO-420-Scissors-for-Cannabis-Marijuana-and-other-Fine-Herbs-Classics-/221376256677?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item338b0d9aa5


----------



## Humboldt Homesteader (Jun 17, 2014)

Fiskars was all there was for years. I still have about 100 pair. But now I buy *Chikamasa*. I told the first person who showed them to me they were stupid and I would never switch but Chikamasa has better blades. Sometimes with wet weed the stems get folded and fiskars get all loose after a while. Take it form an old dog, try a pair of chikamasa scissors. don't get rid of your fiskars but trust me and add these to your green tool belt. *Click this LINk*


----------

